# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du lich Campuchia le 2 thang 9 - du lich Campuchia - tour Campuchia

## vietasia1

*VIET ASIA TRAVEL*
*Tel: 08 3932 6192 / 22373782   web:* *www.vietasia.vn** ,* *www.vietcambodiatravel.com*
*Lan Phương: 0942 711 072*

*ANGKOR WAT HUYỀN BÍ*
*SIEMRIEP – PHNOMPENH*
*THỜI GIAN 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM** – Kh**ởi hành thứ 5 hàng tuần
* 
*NGÀY 01                  Tp. Hồ Chí Minh – Siêm Riệp – 580km*
*Sáng                    * Hướng dẫn viên đón khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Cambodia. Qua cửa khẩu *Bavet (Mộc Bài)* biên giới *Việt Nam – Cambodia* làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. 
                   Sau đó tiếp tục men theo quốc lộ 1 qua *tỉnh Prey Veng*. Đến tỉnh *Kompong Cham* qua cầu *Japanese – Cambodia* bắc ngang *sông Tonle Bat*. Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương sau đó tiếp tục khởi hành đi *Siem Riep*.
*Chiều                   * Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Dùng cơm tối ở nhà hàng tại *Siem Riep*.
*NGÀY 02                                  Siêm Riệp*
*Sáng                    * Ăn sáng *buffet* tại khách sạn. Sau đó xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan *cổng nam Angkor Thom,* một ngôi đền cổ rộng lớn với những điêu khắc và hoa văn độc đáo trên từng cm*2* gắn liền với sự tích văn hoá và phát triển của dân tộc Khmer. *Đền Bayon 4 mặt* với nụ cười bí ẩn, *Quảng Trường Đấu Voi, cung điện của Đức Vua từ thế kỉ thứ 12…* Dùng cơm trưa và nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều                   * Tiếp tục tham quan *đền Angkor Wat*, một trong những kì quan của thế giới. Tham quan *Ta Pruhm* - một phế tích kinh thành* Khmer cổ* với những cây đại thụ hình thù kì quái là nơi được *Hollywood* chọn làm phim trường khởi quay bộ phim *Bí Mật Ngôi Mộ Cổ*, và một số đền đài khác trong khu vực… Mua quà lưu niệm mang dấu ấn đặc trưng *Angkor*. 
Chinh phục đỉnh đồi* Bakheng* cao 65m ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn mặt trời khuất dần sau đền *Angkor* vĩ đại, một kỉ niệm khó quên trong lòng mỗi du khách.
*19:00*          Ăn tối tự chọn tại nhà hàng* Bayon 2* và thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc* Apsara* truyền thống với vũ công trong vũ điệu tiên nữ uyển chuyển.
*NGÀY 03                          Siêm Riệp – Phnom Pênh - 314 km*
*Sáng                    * Ăn sáng tại nhà hàng, sau đó khởi hành về* Phnom Penh*. Trên đường đoàn dừng tại chợ Côn trùng, thưởng thức nhện, dán, châu chấu..chiên, nướng, ngâm rượu. Đến nơi, nhận phòng khách sạn và dùng cơm trưa. Nghỉ ngơi.
Tham quan *Hoàng Cung* nơi ở của _hoàng gia đương đại_, *Chùa Vàng chùa Bạc* rực rỡ với *Ngọc Lục Bảo* nổi tiếng của *Cambodia* và *Thái Lan*. Sau đó tham quan *đài tưởng niệm Việt Nam – Cambodia*, chụp hinh tại *Quảng Trường Độc Lập*_, Sông Bốn Mặt…_
Dùng cơm tối ở nhà hàng* Henglay* sau đó đi tham quan và thử vận may tại *sòng bài Nagar Resort* đẹp và sang trọng nhất *Cambodia*.
                   Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá thủ đô *Phnom Penh* về đêm.
*NGÀY 04                          Phnom Penh – Tp. Hồ Chí Minh  - 230 km*
*Sáng                    * Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, làm thủ tục trả phòng. Sau đó, tham quan chợ lớn mới, mua đặc sản* Campuchia*.  Khởi hành về lại *Tp. Hồ Chí Minh*. Dùng cơm trưa  trên đường về. Đến cửa khẩu *Mộc Bài*, HDV sẽ giúp khách làm thủ tục về lại *Việt Nam*.
*Chiều         * Đưa khách về điểm khởi hành ban đầu. Kết thúc tour, chia tay và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.*
GIÁ TOUR: 3.573.000 VND* 
*GIÁ TOUR TRẺ EM:*

Dưới 02 tuổi miễn phí, ăn ngủ cha mẹ tự lo. Đóng 25usd visa riêng hoặc 13usd visa chung.Từ 03 – 8 tuổi đóng 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn người lớn, ngủ chung với bố mẹTừ 9 – 11 tuổi đóng 75% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn người lớn, ngủ chung bố mẹ.Từ 12 tuổi trở  lên đóng vé như người lớn.
*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM :* 

*Lệ phí        * Lệ phí cửa khẩu
*Khách sạn*   Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 4, 5 sao quốc tế 02 khách / phòng
              Siem Riep: *Smiling*, Angkoria, Lucky Angkoria, Pruhm Bayon (4 sao)
                   Phnom Penh:* Naga world 5 sao.*
*Xe              * *Xe 45 chỗ suốt tuyến từ SGN REP PNH SGN.*
*Ăn uống     * Theo chương trình (đã bao gồm 01 buổi ăn buffet và xem biểu diễn *Apsara*)
Nước suối 0,5ml, 2chai/ngày/người.
*Hướng dẫn * Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt suốt tuyến và HDV địa phương
*Tham quan* Phí tham quan tất cả các điểm theo chương trình
*Bảo Hiểm   * *Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour. (Tối đa 5.000 usd/vụ)*

*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM*

Visa tái nhập đối với Việt kiều và khách Quốc tế 45 USD / khách. 
Các chi phí cá nhân khác như: điện thoại, giặt ủi, mua sắm, nước uống.
Tiền “TIP” của HDV và Tài Xế địa phương : 02 usd/ngày/khách.
Phòng Single phụ thu thêm 45usd
Visa cho khách Việt Kiều và nước ngoài: 25USD

*ĐỀ NGHỊ QUÝ KHÁCH MANG THEO GIẤY TỜ TUỲ THÂN*

·         Nếu quý khách huỷ tour 10 ngày trước khởi hành, phí hoàn vé là 10% giá tour. 
·         Từ sau 10 ngày đến trước 05 ngày, phí hoàn vé là 40% giá tour
·         Từ sau 05 ngày đến trước 02 ngày, phí hoàn vé là 50% giá tour
·         Từ 02 ngày đến trước ngày khởi hành, phí hoàn vé là 90% giá tour
Ø  *Xin lưu ý :**  Các ngày nêu trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm vịêc.*

----------

